#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [其他] 黏土創作第二彈-鳳凰 終於完成了..........98%  XD

## shinne

之前第一次嘗試使用黏土創作
結果獲得不錯的好評
於是再次挑戰
又花了一個多月
終於完成第二個作品了(兩件作品大小都大約30CM高)

----------


## 池

好厲害@ @

鳳凰的羽毛跟龍的皮膚做的好細~ 上色以後 應該可以賣了(炸



是紙黏土作的嗎? 可是應該會塌掉吧 囧"

ˊ3ˋ/ 可以透露大概是怎麼做的嗎?!

----------


## 犬鳴

那隻鳳凰真是做的太屌了XDDD

整個翅膀就是帥XDDD

是用什麼黏土做的呀??

居然能做到這種程度XDDD

你真是太強啦!!!!!

下面的龍也覺得XDDD

很帥唷~~~

腳做的很有質感~~~

----------


## 戌天沃牙

阿阿~超厲害作品第2代出現了!!
媲美市面上賣的模型阿!!
大好~~!!!

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

鬼斧神工的創作阿=口="

做這個應該花了不少時間吧~

----------


## shinne

是用石粉黏土做的
紙黏土沒辦法做這樣的造型 XD
乾掉以後很堅固 跟石膏像的感覺差不多
龍是全部都用粘土製做
鳳凰為了節省一點 底座裡面有包了一些重物順便增加穩定性

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

好細緻啊0.0
厲害~厲害
做的跟真的一樣[有第三彈吧  很期待呢]

----------


## wingwolf

*厲害！*

所謂活靈活現、栩栩如生、惟妙惟肖就是這個意思啊^^
鳳凰和龍的威嚴、活力全都表現出來了！

能做成這樣，shinne真的是專家啊！
期待看到上色後的作品呢
還期待能看到更多作品^^

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

好強的手工藝!!!
不看標題還以為是雕刻出來的!

----------


## 獠也

爪真巧~
很好奇在做的時候有沒有塌下來這樣.........
你可以拿去賣了!!!

----------


## 風御罪

咳,做點小批評不要介意哦.

鳳凰的部份

脖子帶刺而且太長了,變成有點像龍,
鳳凰的毛髮可以試著用葉狀的黏土片一個一個貼上去,
翅膀的可以在收合一些, 比較不容易下垂,
短短的尾巴看起來比較沒有威嚴,
可以做一點類似孔雀尾巴的長條羽毛,
大概兩三條吧,搭配短羽就會很好看囉~

龍的部份

龍大致上都還不錯
可惜在翅膀有點凹凸不平,
其實翅膀跟身體可以分開做,

翅膀的前段可以用筷子當骨架,
凸出一點,身體要記得留動才接合的起來,
然後肉翅的部份拿圓筒狀的東西墊在下面,
就可以做出很漂亮的圓弧狀了XD~
建議脖子可以短一點這樣~

以上w

----------


## 胡狼烏加

石粉黏土阿~第一次聽到這玩意兒的名稱呢~

以前做紙黏土的時候都會拿鐵絲在裡面東彎彎西彎彎~~

做的好精緻阿>ˇ< (<--手工藝苦手)

不過鳳凰的脖子好像有一~點~點~長

----------


## 阿翔

嘩大大您也太強了吧！
真的再上一上色就可以拿出去賣了！*（毆飛）*
翔和烏加大大一樣：
小時候做紙黏土都做得爪殘了orz
所以啊大大，
您真是~超級的~極~強！

----------


## 風痕_狼

外面的陶瓷藝品的老師尃不一定還會呢!!~~~
真的是太強了!出師了
說不定某天就看到你上了某個藝術刊物上也有可能喔..
希望你能再創作第三彈(因該有許多人再期待..)

----------

